
5 annoying things in VS Code you can fix right now - calebporzio
https://calebporzio.com/6-annoying-things-in-vs-code-you-can-fix-right-now
======
archyking
We'd love to hear what your opinion on
[https://marquee.activecove.com/](https://marquee.activecove.com/) is!

------
bowersbros
Only a few of these i found annoying, but its good to get a fix for the
Previews and GitHub-Style Inline Diffs

